# 2011 ChevCruze ECO M6 dumping oil???WTF???



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

First I assume that they check to make sure it was not accidentally overfilled at the factory.
Just a wild stab, but perhaps the variable displacement oil pump isnt varying correctly.


----------



## Deepseabiatch423 (Apr 28, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> First I assume that they check to make sure it was not accidentally overfilled at the factory.
> Just a wild stab, but perhaps the variable displacement oil pump isnt varying correctly.


That seems to make more sense than the replacing the turbo.... The car has 13000 miles on it so overfilled oil should not be a issue...


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Good luck! Sounds like an odd problem


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Ah I didnt take notice of how many fill ups you already have logged. Which just brings up, did whomever did your last oil change fill it properly... But again, I assume you checked that.
That is a strange one. I hesitate to blame the turbo. While the turbo is oil cooled, the pressure from the turbo is not transferred into the lube system, I don't think.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good luck if you try to lemon it! The dealership had my car for almost 5 weeks (32 days) and screwed me me by lying and entering the incorrect dates into the service records. It seems that GM will do whatever it takes to screw their customers just to save a few bucks...


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

I would guess you gaulded the piston from lugging it, or you cracked a piston skirt from rev'ing it when it was cold. Either way, its got excessive blow by now which is over pressurizing the crankcase and manifesting itself at your PCV valve which can't keep up and oiling down the top of your intake manifold. Simply, excessive leakage around the piston would explain all the issues your talking about.

A leak down test will rule this out or confirm it, but this is where I would start looking.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

13,000 miles? You'll be hard pressed to trade it in as a lemon as they usually make you responsible for the mileage on the car I believe.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> 13,000 miles? You'll be hard pressed to trade it in as a lemon as they usually make you responsible for the mileage on the car I believe.


Every state has different lemon laws, not knowing where he/she is from makes impossible to say what exactly applies here. I do know in Michigan the law doesn't say anything about mileage, only that it must be within one year of taking delivery of the vehicle.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

You can lemon a car after one year, you just get a depreciated value. 

As Skilz pointed out, make sure your documentation reads right for dates and such. Whatever copy they gave you is the one I would be trying to get held up in court if need be!


----------



## Deepseabiatch423 (Apr 28, 2011)

limited360 said:


> You can lemon a car after one year, you just get a depreciated value.
> 
> As Skilz pointed out, make sure your documentation reads right for dates and such. Whatever copy they gave you is the one I would be trying to get held up in court if need be!


Awesome... thanks... been at the Dealer for 2 weeks now and they have no idea what to do... I am in WA state and Lemon Law works for the first year..... A reasonable attempts to fix the problem and reasonable amount of time....4 Tries to fix/ more than 30 days without the car. The car will be repurchase at the original sale price if within 6 months of purchase...

This is everything I read from state law. Once I mention the word Lemon to the dealer they acted 100 percent different. Last I heard is they have no idea, but I stopped by and talked to the tech today and he said replacing the motor is not out of the question.

Thanks for all the help I will keep everyone updated....


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Its funny, when I mentioned the lemon law to my dealership they acted as if they had never heard of if before and told me to call G's 1800 number to find out what to do...


----------



## csmock132 (Jun 3, 2011)

My 2011 Eco does this everytime I take it on a long trip. I've had the camshaft cover replaced but the dealership just cleans it off and gives it back. Then they tell me they can't find a reason for it. The first time it did it was at 7,500 miles. It now has 13,000 on the clock


----------



## csmock132 (Jun 3, 2011)

It blows oil from a hole in a breather filter on the camshaft cover. Blows oil all over the coil pack


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

great. now im just waitin for my cruze to take a **** after another 5,000 miles


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your troubles but the OP's mileage drop isn't necessarily that huge. See http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-f...eage-no-its-your-gallonage-really-counts.html.

Even if you car were having no trouble, you'd have a mileage drop in the winter. See http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/3459-ok-whats-deal-major-drop-mpg-2.html#post44246 for why.


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

cwerdna said:


> Sorry to hear about your troubles but the OP's mileage drop isn't necessarily that huge.


I disagree; a reduction of 15% is pretty substantial. Also, I'd be more concerned about the mpg drop being a symptom a larger problem as the OP and some others have suggested.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

It could be the turbo, if oil is leaking into it it would certainly end up int the intake. If it was a piston or rings you would have a major drop in oil pressure so i doubt it is that. Oil pump shouldn't be an issue either since it doesn't connect to the intake. If your rings/pistons are good (assuming you have goof oil pressure) the only for oil to get into the intake in large quantities is the pcv system or a leak in the turbo.


----------



## csmock132 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just got mine back from the dealer. Camshaft cover replaced again. This time with an updated part. I'll drive it and see what happens.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

toilet_monkey said:


> I disagree; a reduction of 15% is pretty substantial. Also, I'd be more concerned about the mpg drop being a symptom a larger problem as the OP and some others have suggested.


It sounds large from a mpg point of view, but from a gallonage POV, the delta after 100 miles of driving would be ~0.38 gallons.

If you had a car that got 20 mpg and it dropped to 18.5 mpg, would you notice or make a big deal out if it? After 100 miles, the delta between those is ~0.41 gallons.

Agree that it could be the symptom of a larger issue.


----------

